# 2 hermosas Plazas en una Gran Avenida



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

FOTOS DE FORISTAS DE INCASCRAPERS :
*PLAZA DOS DE MAYO (1874) *
























*PLAZA BOLOGNESI (1906) *


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Sorry pero que feas fotos uke:


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Que malo este chibolo characato.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

:lol: Quién habla de malo...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

La panoramica de la plaza bolognesi se ve fea pero en vista de calle se ve bien. Las fotos de la plaza dos de mayo estan algo gris. Eso si, no se puede negar que ambas plazas son bonitas y en especial la dos de mayo con sus estatuas de cuatro paises (creo que son cuatro..) en el monumento.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

EFRACO said:


> Que malo este chibolo characato.


:lol: Para ti tooodos en el foro son chibolos, y no soy malo por decir la verdad.


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

Las plazas son bellas, las fotografías malas, el entorno descuidado. Las plazas y vistas de ellas, mejorarían enormemente con sólo un "mano de gato" a los edificios que las rodean, en especial para tapar ese horrible (en este particular caso) color azul.

Especial atención a la "quinta fachada" de todos esos edificios que rodean a las plazas.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Yo, quizas sea chibolo para algunos tambien, pero ese azul de la Plaza 2 de Mayo no me cuadra.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Esa zona es muy descuidada, no me gusta, siempre evito pasar por ahí. Los edificios eran bien bonitos, de hecho, la zona era una de las más bellas de Lima en su época, pero actualmente ya no es una zona bonita y los edificios ya no son atractivos. El color de los edificios de Dos de Mayo tampoco ayuda mucho...


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Esas dos plazas son bellas :banana: Lamentablemente estan en una zona del centro que aun no ha sido tan remodelada como otros sectores pero ojala muy pronto Castañeda empiece a hacer obrs en esa zona :banana:


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*El tramo de la Avenida Alfonso Ugarte*

que conecta ambas plazas debería ser remodelado y hacerlo un petit boulevard... son 2 plazas hermosísimas,excelente ejemplo de la Lima Monumental.. y no deberían quedar rezagadas a un segundo plano.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Los techos están hasta las patas, deberían limpiarlos, ese es el problema de la falta de lluvias en Lima, todo el mundo se olvida de los techos. Las plazas, si estuvieran limpias y con un mejor color, se verían más atractivas


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

a mi en realidad nunca me ha gustado la plaza Dos de Mayo... se ve como muy guachafa... esos colores celestes casi para turquesa son horribles y mucho mas si es que no las cuidan... la pintura esta vieja y se ve horrible,,, deberian camiarle el color y remodelarlas para q se vean bonitas xq en realidad tienen una arquitectura increible, como lamayoria de los edificios coloniales de Lima... son hermosos pero necesitan ser remodelados y cuidados


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

franciscodur2003 said:


> ami en realidad nunca me ha gustado la plaza Dos de Mayo... se ve como muy guachafa... esos colores celestes casi para turquesa son horribles y mucho mas si es que no las cuidan... la pintura esta vieja y se ve horrible,,, deberian camiarle el color y remodelarlas para q se vean bonitas xq en realidad tienen una arquitectura increible, como lamayoria de los edificios coloniales de Lima... son hermosos pero necesitan ser remodelados y cuidados


Sacrilegio!! me imagino que no la conociste pintada de crema. Recuerdo que la recuperación del centro empezó por esa plaza con Belmont.
Creo que no te ubicas bien en el centro porque la Plaza Dos de Mayo es más republicana que Barranco. De qué arquitectura colonial hablas?


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

bueno mi punto no era hablar de que tipo de arquitectura es la plaza 2 de Mayo, sino de que la arreglen... asi como estan remodelando los edificios coloniales de la ciudad...en realidad no me interesa si es Republicana, colonial, barroca, o victoriana,a lo que me referia es que deberia ser remodelada por que tiene una arquitectura impresionante pero un color espantoso...y deberian hacer lo mismo con las calles aledanas.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

franciscodur2003 said:


> bueno mi punto no era hablar de que tipo de arquitectura es la plaza 2 de Mayo.


Entonces, déjame decirte que te has confundido de foro, porque este es de urbanismo y arquitectura.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

por que???? yo creo q cada uno puede poner su propia opinion de lo que piensa... o no hay libertad de expresion en este foro???? yo creo que si la hay y por eso puedo poner mi propia opinion... de seguro no soy un master como tu en arquitectura por que mi carrera es administracion de empresas y la tuya arquitectura o ingieneria... pero me gusta bastante la arquitectura Limena y pienso que deberia ser remodelada para que sea una arquitectura sobresaliente... no crees???


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

jajaja en primer lugar mi nombre no es Juan Carlos...es Francisco...pero la gente aca si se pone a la defensiva cuando yo solo he hecho un simple comentario sobre la plaza...jaja pero q voy ha hacer... que importa yo me entiendo a mi mismo...jaja ok pss entonces lo que debi haber dicho desde el principio: si me gusta la plaza pero necesita ser remodelada y punto ...ya no digo mas para no causar mas alboroto jaja


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

El monumento de dos de mayo es EL MAS HERMOSO DE LIMA, seguido del de la Plaza Bolognesi... es que no podemos apreciar la belleza mas alla del descuido?
Una cosa es algo que es feo, es decir, un edificio que nacio FEO, y como decia mi profe de primer ciclo luego de destruir un trabajo mio XD: "Lo nacio feo, ES feo, seguira siendo feo, y (crack) morira siendo feo, por mas que lo modifiques, cambies, etc. Seguira siendo feo". Sabias palabras.
Y esas plazas, estan descuidadas, desarregladas, maltratadas, pero FEAS, JAMAS!!!!! es un atentado terrorista decirlo! si se decide restaurarlas, aflorara lo que son en verdad: Lugares hermosos, que nacieron hermosos y siguen siendo hermosos, por mas sucios, descuidados y maltratados que esten.
Asi es la vida.... asi que no esta fea, si no, descuidada. Es como el cuento de la harapienta .


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

La verdad, es q no podia hacer comentarios ya q perdi el password y todo lo demas al sitio, pero ahora lo q digo es muy cierto, ahi estudie en los Salesianos, con su procesion de Maria Auxiliadora, siempre me parecia una imaguen tán grande detras de un altar de Domingo Sabio......... uff q impresionante todo eso resulto ser en mi vida. La plaza Bolognesi, en sus años fué una de las más bonitas de Lima.


----------

